# The Muay Thai Tecniques.



## Kris (Mar 3, 2004)

I do Muay Thai at a local gym, however, i know my instructor was both a a boxer and kickboxer competitively, however i don't know if he did Muay Thai competitively. I know for sure that i haven't learnt many techniques (basic punches, jab, straight, upper cut and hooks, a straight knee, front kick, sideish kick) and those that i have are mainly just my own interptretation, he hasn't really ever shown me what to do.

I was wondering if there was an internet site that anyone knows of that shows you the basic strikes (elbow and fists) blocks, kicks, knee strikes and throws/grapples if they are applicable. I would really like to know wether or not what i have been learning is 'real' Muay Thai.

Cheers


----------



## ThuNder_FoOt (Mar 13, 2004)

How many classes have you attended? I have never really known an instructor whom does not show you what to do. What do you mean exactly?

At any rate, If you are in the beginning stages of training, I really wouldn't be too concerned about learning 'actual' Muay Thai. You will be required to be proficient at those techniques you specified, so there is no harm in perfecting those techniques in the meantime, right? As far as competitive Muay Thai, it doesn't make your Instructor any more competent. Honestly, if you feel you need to ask your instructor a question, then by all means ask! Do you not have a set ciriculum that you are taught?


----------



## Kris (Mar 13, 2004)

ThuNder_FoOt said:
			
		

> How many classes have you attended? I have never really known an instructor whom does not show you what to do. What do you mean exactly?
> 
> At any rate, If you are in the beginning stages of training, I really wouldn't be too concerned about learning 'actual' Muay Thai. You will be required to be proficient at those techniques you specified, so there is no harm in perfecting those techniques in the meantime, right? As far as competitive Muay Thai, it doesn't make your Instructor any more competent. Honestly, if you feel you need to ask your instructor a question, then by all means ask! Do you not have a set ciriculum that you are taught?


It wouldn't really appear so.

It's kinda of hard to explain, but it's more like a boxing gym. I arrive and basically do what i want, except for the 3 X 3minute rounds i spend with the instructor in the ring, where he his holding up the pads and i'm just hitting them. He does offer some instruction, it's just not particularly technical. I used to do karate and in that they were always adjusting the tecniques and making you do them a certain way. 
One thing he is always saying is to rotate/thrust my hips more on my kicks, but i just can't seem to be able to do it, how exactly is this meant to be done?
I know your meant to develop the power from your hips and the leg more or less just swings with it, but i tend to snap my leg and hit with it straight on the roundhouse, like a karate roundhouse, how do you generate enough power without straightening your leg?

Cheers

I haven't been to many lessons doing the Muay Thai, only for about 3 months, prior to that i have just been doing plain boxing.


----------



## moving target (Mar 14, 2004)

I don't practice MT so don't take this as MT advise, but I do know how to kick stuff. When you kick something the power shouldn't all (or even in larger part) be comming from your quads, it should be comming from a shift in body weight and the momentum of the movement of your leg. Think of swinging your arm (like relaxing your arm and twisting your torso to swing it) it's the same with your leg. Or think of your hips turning past your target pivoting over your support leg (say you kick with the right leg, relax your right leg and have all your weight on the left so that your right foot is of the ground. now turn your pelvis on the axis of your left leg slowly so that your right leg rotates in a counter-clockwise ark untill it is in front of your left leg). And yet another example, think of throwing a punch or swinging a baseball bat. Your hips pivot to add body weight to the blow/swing. When you kick your hips should pivot in a simular fasion to facilitate a stronger blow, I say simular because quite obviously you can't support your weight on the kicking leg .


----------



## markulous (Mar 17, 2004)

We practice Mixed MA so we use a lot of Muay Thai for our kicks.  To add on what has been said also another good technique is to bring your kicks down into the person.  Atleast for shin kicks this works good.

And like Thunder Foot said, don't be concerned with the name "Muay Thai".  Names are meaningless in anything.  It either works or it does not.


----------

